# Nine Mile West Anthro Cow Hunt



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Noticed there are some cow tags available for the late January season on the Nine Mile West Anthro Unit. Anybody hunted this unit? What are the chances of seeing elk on it in January? Looks to be a lot of private and tribal land. Specific areas to look at? I am just curious, it would be nice to sneak in some elk hunting in the middle of winter. Any thoughts or suggestions are much appreciated. 

Mike


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Hunted the area for years and was very successful but they made it Anthro West and most of the elk cross the road and are out of the hunting boundary. I bought that tag last year figuring I could find a cow and in 5 days of hunting saw 3 mature bulls. Only saw one cow taken during my hunt. That's why there are some permits still left.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

For sure, if there is some huntable ground i think i will give it a go. Looks to be some on the south side of the unit. Is there any access to private on the northern half? I have a good feeling about my archery hunt in a week and a half but it is always nice to be out there and have the chance on another hunt. I guessed it was a tougher unit because of the tags left. How much snow does that unit typically see that time of year?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I hunted 2 yrs ago & was successful once the snow pushed the elk down!!!


----------



## k_j_carls (Nov 27, 2010)

where did you find public access, I have never hunted this area before. I see the signs all on the higway 40 inregards to elk migration routes? I was thinking of heading south along 191 to get into forest service land is this an option. Where were you sucessful?


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

so did you buy the tag ? also how is the december hunt going from pepole who are hunting now


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

A buddy and bought the tag, hunt starts Jan. 15th. Anybody had any luck on the earlier hunts? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=132

That is the hunt boundary. What go you guys think the best map to use is? BLM, forest service, etc.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://mapserv.utah.gov/sgid/

now if you could overlay the above with google earth... that'd be awesome...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

just like there are no big bucks in Utah :O•-: there are no cow elk on the Anthro. :lol:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> just like there are no big bucks in Utah :O•-: there are no cow elk on the Anthro. :lol:


So SW ,,how much time you spent in Sowers canyon ? OR on Cotton wood ridge,
Wire fence , Nutter's , Antelope canyons or Chokecherry?????

Cuz I've spent enough time on Anthro to watch it go from one of the best to
were its at TODAY,,,,HARD TO EVEN FIND A COW!!

Hell, my screen name comes from Anthro,,,,,,,That's were I killed the "goofyelk"...

Now in all seriousness,,,,Most of the elk on Anthro right now are on private ground
OR on the Indian res..........Good luck.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

He spent a total of 1 day and killed 1 cow. Saw a great buck and about 100 elk. Never left the roads. We drove the roads and drank Pepsi. Killed the cow and it fell 60 yards from the dirt road we were on. Loaded it whole. The hardest part of the hunt was being stuck for half of the day. Probably would have been done quicker if not for that.

Not a good comment to make Goofy to SW. It was the easiest hunt we have been on all year. My Book Cliffs Deer Hunt and his Deseret Doe Antelope were more challenging.

Just Saying


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Broadside_Shot said:


> He spent a total of 1 day and killed 1 cow. Saw a great buck and about 100 elk. Never left the roads. We drove the roads and drank Pepsi. Killed the cow and it fell 60 yards from the dirt road we were on. Loaded it whole. The hardest part of the hunt was being stuck for half of the day. Probably would have been done quicker if not for that.
> 
> Not a good comment to make Goofy to SW. It was the easiest hunt we have been on all year. My Book Cliffs Deer Hunt and his Deseret Doe Antelope were more challenging.
> 
> Just Saying


OMG,,I went fish'in and caught a BIG ONE!!

SW ROAD HUNT'in??? Shot it 60 yards from a road??? -_O-

And to think, all the chit he has shelled out about us/fat lazy road hunters..


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that's not entirely correct Jerry the desert doe hunt was a touch easier with its warmer weather and better driving conditions and the antelope shoot only lasted 2 hours.

Now the Anthro shoot probably only lasted 3 hours because we did get that big bad highway rig stuck for most of the day.

Here is a photo of the purple sled









The roads were pretty slick and it was really cold but I had already conditioned myself with weeks of hunting mule deer in the rut, snow, and sleeping at 9000 feet in the snow with my hammock. Driving around in that big purple heated sled was going to be easy part. So having absolute confidence in my .300 mag and knowing my hunting abilities I new if I even saw a cow at a 1000 yards on the run I could take her down with a head shot but why. This would only mean we would actually have to do some work packing it out. So I made decision to only shoot a cow we could drive the purple sled to. I can honestly say its a good thing I don't hunt with a rifle that much because id kill anything I had a tag for in 1 day or less.

So take my info for what its worth. Either the hunt is actually as hard as goofy says or I'm one of the luckiest mothers in Utah when it comes to finding big bucks or cow elk. So on a scale of 1-10 with 1 being the easiest Id rate it a 2 only because my lips got chapped from the heater blowing on them all day long and because Jerry sprained his ankle loading the elk in sled.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy 
hope the SAW families will be able to meat you on the Anthro next year. :-D 
SAW means Slaugh, Adamson, and Weatherspoon family hunting party. OOO°)OO 

Were coming with a pocket full of tags *()* toooo SAW saw through the Anthro. :EAT: -8/- -_O- 

We will be so sick of eating cow meat from this hunt :O>>: we wont be able to do it again until next year. *-band-* -BaHa!- :O—–-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Scott, you are one funny guy. Thank you!


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and a good laugh. I will stick to the roads and do a lot of glassing at first. Think I will focus on the southern part of the unit. Will keep you all posted.

Mike


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Nine Mile, Range Creek Cow Hunt*

So mid-December, my next door neighbor says to me, "I think I want to buy one of the left over Nine Mile, Range Creek cow tags for January." I said, "Cool, I'll try to point you in the right direction." He says, "Do you want to hunt with me?" I say, "I'll go with you, but am not much for shooting a cow." He says "Okay". Three days later, I go check my mail, there is an envelope from the DWR in my box. I open it. There is a cow tag with my name on it. I call my neighbor. He says, "What good is a guide if he can't shoot what I miss?"

Fast forward to today. Clear blue skies, bitter cold temps. Glassing a far ridge. Plan a stalk. 168 yard bang flop. An hour of knee deep snow pulling a sled loaded with elk meat. Looks like I'll be going back to help him fill his tag.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS,
Nice rack!


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Well we went out Saturday, saw about 50 head of elk and we got our two cows Saturday afternoon. Thanks for all the advice from everyone. After eating tag soup on the archery bull hunt this year, this elk is going to taste mighty good. Sorry no pictures, the camera got left at home by accident.


----------



## robskee84074 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a cow tag for West Anthro and will start hunting this weekend, KnockedandLocked did you hunt the southern area of West Anthro? This is my fist time hunting this unit and any advice will be appreciated very much.
Thank you


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

We came in on the Nine Mile road then drove and glassed the are around the 5 Mile Canyon area I want to say. The snow was about 15-18 inches last weekend and with the ruts in the snow, the roads were drivable. Drove all day and didn't have to chain up. Seems like we saw elk every time we stopped to glass. Just look in the cedars and you should find them. I don't know the area too well or I would give you more detailed directions but the Southern part of the unit is where we got into them. Good luck.


----------



## robskee84074 (Jan 19, 2011)

That will help a lot. thank you for the info.


----------



## robskee84074 (Jan 19, 2011)

What’s recommended for this area, for wheeler or snow mobile?


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure what the weather has done since last weekend, but a snow mobile would be sweet up there. Quad would work as well. A tow behind sled for either would be great and easy way to get one out.


----------



## robskee84074 (Jan 19, 2011)

once agian, thank you for the info.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > just like there are no big bucks in Utah :O•-: there are no cow elk on the Anthro. :lol:
> ...


Looks like Goofy is eating some crow. Told you it would be a shoot -8/- :EAT:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> http://mapserv.utah.gov/sgid/
> 
> now if you could overlay the above with google earth... that'd be awesome...


I am assuming with your link that you selected the topo overlay of the map. You can get that to display in google earth. follow this link.

http://services.arcgisonline.com/ArcGIS ... /MapServer

Toward the top of the page there is View In options. Select Google Earth, and click on open and it will download and display in google earth. I have been using this for a while now.

Its a big file, so it takes google earth a little time to update. just be patient and it will show up when you zoom in.


----------



## robskee84074 (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my cow last Sunday about 4:30 P.M. up antelope canyon left. We seen lots of tracks but only seen less then 20 cows all weekend. There are a lot of elk up there but they are spread out. Look like there bedding down early morning and not moving till late afternoon. They are in the low lands and tucked in there tight keep looking and you just might get lucky.


----------

